# earrings and a hat pin...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's a picture of a pair of earrings and a hat pin Sneakygroundbuzzard made me and my wife, the earrings are for the wife fyi... lol. Tim I am truly sorry it took me so long to make this thread and I will take a better picture of them. Thanks again Sneakygroundbuzzard! You're good at what you do.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Wow, those are good. If they didn't have the through the ear wires, I'd have thought you picked them up in the desert. Very cool!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking hat pin and earrings !!

I have a knife and spear from Tim, he does do good work for sure !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for looking... This is the best picture I can get from my phone.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Tim is definitely an expert knapper. (Just ask his wife - lol) I had sent him some knife river flint a while ago and low and behold a couple of arrow heads showed up in the mail one day. They were the best knapped arrow heads I had seen in a long time.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

man you guys are way to kind

im just a guy who likes to break rocks

you should see the looks i get from neighbors walking down the alley when i sit in my back yard knaping

they all must think i am looney


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

See I told ya all he even knaps in his back yard lol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> See I told ya all he even knaps in his back yard lol.


as i get older i find it more and more important to nap when ever i get the chance but at least i dont nap behind the wheel of the semi lol

did i ever sow you guys my latest creation?

a stone bladed folding pocket knife


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now that would be really cool. Put some pics on here please.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

this one is made with Texas root beer flint,white tail antler and the piece that pivots is moose antler

it is 5.5" long

each one of these that i make takes me about 5 hours from start to finish

as the pivoting piece and the blade need to be hand fitted

the groove is cut using a dremel,but even that takes quit a bit of time to make the grove/blade fit properly

















i had taken 3 of these with me to a knapp in and they sold like heroin to a junkie

i wish i would of had more of these,i bet i could have sold at least a dozen of them in those four days at the event


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is one of the coolest and nicest knifes I have ever seen. How did you attach the stone to the moose antler?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks for the compliment

i used two part epoxy

i would prefer to use pine pitch,but that would soften and melt from body heat when kept in a pants pocket


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work, those are beautiful. . I have some black obsidian that one of these days I'm going to send off to you Tim.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, that is a great looking knife. When are we going to see one on here for sale, hint hint


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice Tim... Where in the hell did you get the idea of using two part epoxy? When you were knapping. Hmmmm


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

as always i must thank all of you for your very kind words on my work

ya'll are making be blush

Ed,i have a couple that have been pre ordered by folks

so i need to get them done

then as time permits i will be making more(time consuming little buggers they are)

and once i get a few finished i will post them up

but hunting season starts here in a few weeks(deer bow season,then fall turkey come october,and i might just try my hand at bear yet this year too) so it might be a bit before i can turn out any extra ones

Eric, the epoxy idea was actually given to me by a friend who uses i all the time with his knives

also many other folks have mentioned i should use it

personally i prefer pine pitch as an adhesive with my primitive stuff,but like i said body heat will make it soften and melt


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some nice "archery equipment" there. Good job, Tim.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> ya'll are making be blush


Pics or it didn't happen !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Pics or it didn't happen !


lol

you dont really want to see my ugly mug


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You mean that's not you in your avatar?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Love the Look of the Folding Knife Man!!


----------

